# Planted Tanks > Vivariums >  mudskippers

## kennethc

i just started one today.
was hunting for newts but decided to try mudskippers instead
this is my set up
DSC_0607.jpgDSC_0625.jpgDSC_0627.jpgDSC_0630.jpg

----------


## TheAquarist

Looking good !

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## David Moses Heng

May I ask where did you purchase your mudskippers?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## wongce

Looking to buy Mudskippers? You can find plentiful in y618 and marsiling green emerald....

----------


## edenk

Saw alot at the mangrove area around fort canning park

----------


## kennethc

> Saw alot at the mangrove area around fort canning park


Please leave those in the wild

----------


## kennethc

image.jpg
Latest set up

----------


## Merviso

Interesting! Maybe show us some videos of them in action....  :Well done:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Try taking a front tank shot level with the tank or maybe at a lower angle.

Anyway, what is the top net for? Prevent leaves from dropping in? Is your tank located outdoors?

----------


## Gavan

> Please leave those in the wild


agree. please, whoever suggested the mangroves. leave them alone. 

also, not sure if mudskippers are freshwater or slightly brackish? in captivity, that is

----------


## Gavan

the little guys will outgrow your tank very quickly. and they are actually terrestrial animals with fairly large home range (~10m). poor lil guys

----------


## kennethc

> the little guys will outgrow your tank very quickly. and they are actually terrestrial animals with fairly large home range (~10m). poor lil guys


dont worry, they are already at their adult size. i kept them in brackish water, gravity of 1.005

----------


## Gavan

nice. didn't know it's the smaller sp.

----------


## kennethc

image.jpgimage.jpgimage.jpg

----------


## DawnDeuce

Those dwarf mudskippers are so cute! Think they could live in a normal fish tank with many big frogbits? Would they drown?

----------


## Gavan

> Those dwarf mudskippers are so cute! Think they could live in a normal fish tank with many big frogbits? Would they drown?


mudskippers are Fish. they won't drown  :Smile:  they survive on land by keeping air in their gill chambers

----------


## DawnDeuce

Hah of course!  :Grin: 

But I also heard they like to spend most of their time out of the water. Does that mean they would be stressed without land?

----------


## Gavan

haha of course yes in the ideal world all aquarists should strive to replicate as similar habitat with the animals natural surroundings. that's why this bro kennethc has made sand "dunes" and rocks for them to come up to surface  :Smile:  for eg., in the wild, males and females defend their own burrows fiercely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DawnDeuce

Yeah man when I get my own place the first thing I will do is make a huge paludarium for my macs and mudskippers. Maybe humming birds too.

But for now I just have a 2 footer for fish with lotsa frogbits. I will give it a try. Cannot contain my itch any further. C328 sells right? Somebody stop me if you think they will die!

----------


## Rutilans

Bro not a good idea.deepwater will be inconvenient for the mudskippers to climb out.and frog bits aren't so natural. Shallow water with some sand would be better

----------


## kennethc

Oh another thing. They need brackish water. Meaning u have to buy sea salt that they use for marine tank and mix with water. And make sure u get a hydrometer to measure specific gravity

----------


## Rutilans

I think if you go to beaches like changi beach park and pasir ris,you can use the water for mudskippers as I have seen mudskippers there before

----------


## kennethc

> I think if you go to beaches like changi beach park and pasir ris,you can use the water for mudskippers as I have seen mudskippers there before


would be troublesome if you live far from those beaches. hahahaha :Laughing:

----------


## Rutilans

Yeah.....maybe once in awhile get a big bag?should be able to last awhile since mudskipper don't really need much water

----------


## kennethc

but we wouldn't know what the seawater might contain, that might be harmful for the mudskippers so it's safer to mix ur own water with seasalt...

----------


## Rutilans

Ok.....but then if the mudskippers there are ok,then there shouldn't be any harmful substance...right?

----------


## Mystikboy

Well they may still be mudskippers but they may be waters very different from our own.

----------


## Rutilans

Yeah ok.maybe different species different level of salinity.

----------


## raphael

do you sell the muddskipers?

----------


## fly2648

> Oh another thing. They need brackish water. Meaning u have to buy sea salt that they use for marine tank and mix with water. And make sure u get a hydrometer to measure specific gravity


Are they hard to maintain? Does the tank smell after a few days?

----------

